# ο φυγάς, του φυγά ή του φυγάδα;



## nickel (May 14, 2011)

Στα λεξικά μας έχουμε μια ποικιλία με απ' όλα.

Μείζον, ΝΕΛ Κριαρά, ΛΝΕΓ, Σχολικό: *ο φυγάς, του φυγάδος*.
Όλα πλην του ΝΕΛ έχουν και λήμμα *ο φυγάδας*, το οποίο στη γενική μάς δίνει *του φυγάδα*, οπότε δέχονται κι αυτή τη γενική. Το θηλυκό όμως μένει στο λόγιο: *της φυγάδος*.

Πάμε παρακάτω:
Στο Μείζον και στο ΝΕΛ: *ο φοροφυγάς, του φοροφυγάδος*.
Στο ΛΝΕΓ: *ο φοροφυγάς, του φοροφυγάδα* και *του φοροφυγάδος*.

Πάμε στα Ηλεκτρονικά με κλίσεις.
Η Ελληνομάθεια (ίδια και στον _φοροφυγάδα_):
ο φυγάδας, ο φυγάς (κ. λόγ.) / του φυγάδα, του φυγάδος (κ. λόγ.) / το φυγάδα 
οι φυγάδες / των φυγάδων / τους φυγάδες, τους φυγάδας (λόγ.) 
(Στο τελευταίο το παρασοβάρεψε...)
Το Λεξισκόπιο:
ο φυγάς / του φυγά & φυγάδος (λόγ.) / το	φυγά
οι φυγάδες / των φυγάδων / τους φυγάδες
Οι τύποι _του φυγάδα / τον φυγάδα_ υπάρχουν μόνο στο _ο φυγάδας_.

Τέλος, στο ΛΚΝ: *φυγάς ο* O1.
Κακή συνήθεια να μη λέει στο λήμμα δύο λόγια παραπάνω. Να βεβαιωθούμε ότι δεν είναι και λάθος. Ο1 είναι το πρότυπο με το οποίο κλίνεται _ο ψωμάς_ (_του ψωμά_). Άρα και _ο φυγάς, του φυγά_. Και αφού ξέχασαν να φτιάξουν λήμμα _ο φυγάδας_, δεν υπάρχει και γενική _του φυγάδα_!
Υπάρχει όμως _ο φοροφυγάς_ και _ο φοροφυγάδας_, γενική *του φοροφυγά* και _του φοροφυγάδα_.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (και στο Σχολικό) υπάρχει πλαίσιο με σημείωση που λέει ότι _ο φυγάς_, _ο φοροφυγάς_, _ο μιγάς_ και _ο νομάς_ σχηματίζουν τις πλάγιες πτώσεις του ενικού με μία επιπλέον συλλαβή (_του φυγάδα/-ος, του νομάδα/-ος, τον μιγάδα_), ενώ η γενική του θηλυκού σχηματίζεται πάντοτε σε –_ος_: _της φυγάδος, της μιγάδος_. Κατακεραυνώνουν (με θαυμαστικό) τα _του φυγά, τον φυγά_.

Στο ΛΚΝ έχουμε *ο νομάδας* (*του νομάδα*) αλλά *ο μιγάς* Ο1 (άρα *του μιγά*). Στο Μείζον: *ο νομάς, του νομάδος* και *ο μιγάδας, του μιγάδα*. Στο ΝΕΛ *ο μιγάς, του μιγάδος* και *οι νομάδες* (χωρίς ενικό — αν περιφέρεσαι από τόπο σε τόπο είσαι _ένας από τους νομάδες_).

Στο διαδίκτυο τι γίνεται; Με τον πιο σπάνιο _μιγάδα_ και _νομάδα_ οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν το τρισύλλαβο, δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα σοβαρή φαγωμάρα (δεν έχει φαγωθεί η τρίτη συλλαβή). Αλλά με τον _φυγάδα_ υπάρχει μια σαφής υπεροχή εκείνων που λένε _του φυγά, τον φυγά, του φοροφυγά, τον φοροφυγά_. Ο κόσμος επηρεάζεται από την ονομαστική, όχι από τον πληθυντικό — τι φαγάς, τι φυγάς. 

Τρελοκομείο; Ε, ναι. Τι κάνουμε; Να τα ισοπεδώσουμε; *Ο φυγάδας, ο μιγάδας, ο νομάδας — του φυγάδα, του μιγάδα, τον νομάδα. Ο φοροφυγάδας, του φοροφυγάδα.* (Βλέπω να έρχεται, στο πρότυπο _η γραμματέα, της γραμματέας_, και _η νομάδα, της νομάδας_ — γιατί να διαφέρει από την _ομάδα_;)

Ή να τα αφήσουμε όλα να αναπνέουν ελεύθερα;




Στον Ριζοσπάστη: «Ο άνθρωπος έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από τον λευκό άνθρωπο, τον μιγά άνθρωπο, τον μαύρο άνθρωπο», διακήρυττε ο Χοσέ Μαρτί. (Man means more than white man, mulatto or black man.) Για να μας μείνει κι αυτή η μόρφωση.


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στον Ριζοσπάστη: «Ο άνθρωπος έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από τον λευκό άνθρωπο, τον μιγά άνθρωπο, τον μαύρο άνθρωπο», διακήρυττε ο Χοσέ Μαρτί. (Man means more than white man, mulatto or black man.) Για να μας μείνει κι αυτή η μόρφωση.


Μεταφραστικό: Δε θα ήταν ακριβέστερο κάτι του τύπου «άνθρωπος σημαίνει πολύ περισσότερα από λευκός, μιγάς ή μαύρος»;


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2011)

Πολύ σωστά. Και για την ακρίβεια είπε:
Hombre es más que blanco, más que mulato, más que negro. Cubano es más que blanco, más que mulato, más que negro.
Ο άνθρωπος είναι κάτι παραπάνω από λευκός, παραπάνω από μιγάδας, παραπάνω από μαύρος. Ο Κουβανός κ.λπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2011)

Α, και για να δείξουμε σε ποια δεκαετία της προηγούμενης χιλιετίας ανήκομεν:

Η αρχή από τα επεισόδια του φυγά (δεν το έλεγε κανείς αλλιώς...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 28, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η αρχή από τα επεισόδια του φυγά (δεν το έλεγε κανείς αλλιώς...)


Προσυπογράφω. 
Τον έχω δει κι εγώ τον φυγά (sic).


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

Αρκετά από τα μονοκατάληκτα αυτής της κατηγορίας έχουν σχεδόν ουσιαστικοποιηθεί και γι' αυτό ακολουθούν τη γραμμή των παρόμοιων ουσιαστικών (ο παπάς, ο χαλβάς κτλ, που στον πληθυντικό καταλήγουν όπως και τα επίθετα [-άδες]). Νομίζω ότι η απλουστευμένη δισύλλαβη γενική έρχεται πιο εύκολα στο στόμα ακόμη κι εκείνων που την κατακεραυνώνουν!


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Διαβάζω στα Νέα για τον γιατρό του Μαουτχάουζεν που οι γερμανικές αρχές αποφάσισαν να κλείσουν το φάκελό του και λέει:
«Οι Αρχές έκλεισαν και επίσημα τον φάκελο του φυγά γιατρού έπειτα από δεκαετίες αναζήτησής του».

Ευκαιρία να δω πού βρίσκονται τα πράγματα μ' αυτή τη λέξη:
ο φυγάς 198 ευρήματα στις εφημερίδες Βήμα, Νέα, Καθημερινή, Ελευθεροτυπία, Έθνος
ο φυγάδας 6
του φυγά 70
του φυγάδα 40 
τον φυγά 24
τον φυγάδα 27

Μοιρασμένα πράγματα.


----------

